# DPMS Oracle at Cabella's For $399 - Get ya one or two



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

DPMS® Oracle? Semiautomatic Tactical Rifles : Cabela's

If you don't own an AR 15, but want a budget entry level firearm. At $399 after the rebate, here is your opportunity.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only real down side is the are Commercial buffer tube is slightly larger than milspec. Not a bad deal for someone on a budget or just to have a couple extras around. I admit to a couple in the bunker.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny. A new AR 15 less than an AK and about the price of an SKS.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Might I suggest this deal. Cabelas is always a little on the high side on pricing, IMHO.

https://gun.deals/product/dpms-oracle-344-1999-shipping-after-75-rebate-344?view=list


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Might I suggest this deal. Cabelas is always a little on the high side on pricing, IMHO.
> 
> https://gun.deals/product/dpms-oracle-344-1999-shipping-after-75-rebate-344?view=list


Highly suggest ones. That do not have the A2 front site . While once a standard no longer the best option.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok now we are cheaper than an sks or an ak.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Rural King.....Delton AR....$359

https://www.ruralking.com/?utm_medi...779983805377335645358463946355120619386882665


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rural King runs some pretty darn good deals at times! I have purchased from them and glad one is within driving range!
The Cabela's deal on the DMPS is good too! I have about 2000 rounds thru my DPMS Oracle and only issue was I had to replace the gas rings.
Rifle was still shooting fine just the rings did not pass the tests last cleaning.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Rural King runs some pretty darn good deals at times! I have purchased from them and glad one is within driving range!
> The Cabela's deal on the DMPS is good too! I have about 2000 rounds thru my DPMS Oracle and only issue was I had to replace the gas rings.
> Rifle was still shooting fine just the rings did not pass the tests last cleaning.


Is that due to cheap gas rings or is that just normal wear and tear on an AR 15?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Is that due to cheap gas rings or is that just normal wear and tear on an AR 15?


I was at fault! I put a slidefire equipped lower on it with some guys on the farm and we ran it hard, 1200 - 1300 rounds no issues
but it was desert dry on disassembly! I have to say we ran it several times too hot to touch but no issues at the time : )


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

God I never thought I'd be able to store away an AR for less than $400 ok $500 with some extra magazines and parts. Wow. Gotta love free America. FU CA


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Rural King has Anderson Arms AR-15s for 399 locally.


----------

